# Ports: missing options with make config



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,
I know we can tune ports options with *make config* however with x11/rxvt-unicode for example, some *./configure* options are missing.
On GNU/Linux, I use following options:

```
./configure \
    --prefix=/usr \
    --with-terminfo=/usr/share/terminfo \
    --enable-256-color \
    --enable-combining \
    --enable-fading \
    --enable-font-styles \
    --enable-iso14755 \
    --enable-keepscrolling \
    --enable-lastlog \
    --enable-mousewheel \
    --enable-next-scroll \
    --enable-perl \
    --enable-pointer-blank \
    --enable-rxvt-scroll \
    --enable-selectionscrolling \
    --enable-slipwheeling \
    --enable-smart-resize \
    --enable-unicode3 \
    --enable-utmp \
    --enable-wtmp \
    --enable-xim \
    --enable-xterm-scroll \
    --disable-frills \
    --disable-pixbuf \
    --disable-startup-notification \
    --disable-transparency \
    --disable-xft
```
Do you know how could I add all those options? I add the idea to modify the Makefile, but I guess this is kinda dirty.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2013)

Which option do you think is missing?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2013)

I cannot turn off XFT or transparency. The command *make config* only changes those settings:

```
256_COLOR=off: Support for 256 colors
     BACKSPACE_KEY=on: Handling of the backspace key by rxvt
     COMBINING=on: Automatic composition of combining chars
     DELETE_KEY=on: Handling of the delete key by rxvt
     GDK_PIXBUF=on: Use gdk-pixbuf for background images
     IMLOCALE_FIX=on: imlocale encoding conversion fix
     ISO14755=on: Support for extended ISO 14755 modes
     MOUSEWHEEL=on: Support for scrolling via mouse wheel
     NEXT_SCROLLBAR=on: Support for a NeXT-like scrollbar
     NOTIFY=off: Freedesktop startup notification support
     PERL=on: Embedded Perl interpreter
     RXVT_SCROLLBAR=on: Support for the original rxvt scrollbar
     SMART_RESIZE=on: Smart growth/shrink behaviour
     UNICODE3=on: Support Unicode codepoints above 65535
     XIM=on: Support for XIM (X Input Method) protocol
     XTERM_SCROLLBAR=on: Support for an Xterm-like scrollbar
```
As you can see, XFT, transparency or startup-notification aren't included.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2013)

The startup notification is controlled by NOTIFY. Everything else is enabled by default:

```
CONFIGURE_ARGS=		[b]--enable-everything[/b] --with-term=rxvt	\
			--with-terminfo=${LOCALBASE}/share/misc/terminfo.db
```


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, about notifications, I saw it just after posting my message, and I cannot modify my mistake.
This morning, I checked Makefile and I noticed this line. Do you think I can modify it, without losing my custom Makefile when the port will be updated? Maybe I should create another file, isn't it?


----------

